
Operation of a silicon quantum processor unit cell above one kelvin - martinmartinez
https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-tech/hot-qubits-made-sydney-break-one-biggest-constraints-practical-quantum-computers
======
martinmartinez
# Hot qubits made in Sydney break one of the biggest constraints to practical
quantum computers

The unit cell developed by Dzurak’s team comprises two qubits confined in a
pair of quantum dots embedded in silicon. The result, scaled up, can be
manufactured using existing silicon chip factories, and would operate without
the need for multi-million-dollar cooling. It would also be easier to
integrate with conventional silicon chips, which will be needed to control the
quantum processor.

------
Gatsky
As an Australian, I'm a little surprised, but also very glad, that Australia
is able to do consistently world-leading quantum computing research. It is
interesting to think about why this is. Looking into it further, there is a
government funded program which has major universities working together
([https://www.cqc2t.org/](https://www.cqc2t.org/)). I think this is important
in a relatively small country, otherwise you have research groups in a race to
the bottom for limited funds.

Seeing this also speaks to the fact that Australian research has a lot of
potential which isn't realised due to lack of funding, with levels well below
other OECD countries [1]. The federal budget spends about the same amount on
sicence research ($1.8 billion) as it does on the arts and sports. It's a very
big missed opportunity.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2018/jul/10/austr...](https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2018/jul/10/australias-spending-on-research-plummets-far-below-oecd-
average)

